# Do you have ugly feet?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know how people are even able to walk around in public with sandals. That's like telling the world they have beautiful feet. But females have better looking feet and some of them can look kind of attractive if you compare them to ugly feet.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The fourth toe on both of my feet is weird looking compared to the others.

Doesn't keep me up at night though.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeees... My toes are bended. So is my sister's, (her's is nowhere as big as my feet, so I wouldn't call them ugly), so guess it's a genetic thing.

Yet that didn't stop me from becoming an athlete, and my sister who is just 13, is a blooming gymnast. I don't know, maybe those kinda toes does give you a better grip.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i think my heels are too small and one of my toes has a bone spur i think and a callous. I guess they're not ugly though.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Polar said:


> Yeees... My toes are bended. So is my sister's, (her's is nowhere as big as my feet, so I wouldn't call them ugly), so guess it's a genetic thing.
> 
> Yet that didn't stop me from becoming an athlete, and my sister who is just 13, is a blooming gymnast. I don't know, maybe those kinda toes does give you a better grip.


well no wonder your sister's toes are like that, she's a gymnast, I've seen some of those girls on youtube with pretty faces and bodies but when you look at their feet it doesnt match, plus girl's wear high heels and that can also mess up their feet. I don't even think people can get surgery for ugly feet unless it's affecting how they walk or if they are feeling pain. Tell your sister about YogaToes, it's like using braces for your teeth but way cheaper and it's the only way other than surgery. Yoga Toes works for some people.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HE94SE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm a female with horrible-looking feet. Don't want to go into details, lol. Let's just say college screwed up, really, my right foot.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I hate them to the moon and back


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

They're not delicate or feminine but I still like them.


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

I wish they were smaller but they're not really ugly


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

I wish mine were smaller too. But they are not ugly.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Thought it was weird how in summer every single women who wears sandals, paints nail-polish on her toe nails. Like 97%.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

I literally am self-critical _asf_, and super high standards.... never satisfied.

*BUT GODDAMN*, I always thought I had really good looking feet for a guy.

Everything is straight and like slender; Very proportionate and beautiful actually.

pics anyone?


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I never thought about it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Ugly feet are a deal breaker.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I have actually really good looking feet and I keep them very well cared for. but I'd never wear sandalles in public because I hate them. I don't even go around the house in bare feet because it would feel bit weird but more because I weirdly dont like people to see them but I don't know why because for a guy, they're probably perfect. masculine but really smooth and symmetrical. I'd just feel really weirdly exposed to not have socks on. also, I sometimes find my feet a bit of a turn on and also some women's feet.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have average feet, I guess.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Wren611 said:


> I don't think mine could be considered "ugly", but I don't think much of feet in general. When the second toe is longer than the big toe, I feel a bit weirded out, but that's just me.


do you ever paint your toenails?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

all feet are ugly


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Once I was going upstairs when I thought my brother and his wife weren't there and I go upstairs to my parents room and they are on the couch and my brother has her feet in his hand like massaging them... Why do boyfriends or husbands do this? Foot massage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bigfoot is my middle name


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

All feet are ugly. People need to start wearing shoes again. I'm sick of seeing sandals eleven to twelve months out of the year because people are lazy.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My feet are very tiny and I like the shape, but I don't like how my toenails look(I have dry/irritable skin and I that affects my nails too I think).


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

probably offline said:


> My feet are very tiny and I like the shape, but I don't like how my toenails look(I have dry/irritable skin and I that affects my nails too I think).


do you have fungus?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> All feet are ugly. People need to start wearing shoes again. I'm sick of seeing sandals eleven to twelve months out of the year because people are lazy.


I don't think all feet are ugly. Males have the ugliest looking feet.

What is ugly about this female's feet? I don't see it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> do you have fungus?


Nope.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think of them in beauty terms. I've never looked down at a person's feet and complimented them by thinking or saying, Wow, those are really nice feet.

But on a 1-10 scale of ugly to neutral I'd rate mine as a 4 - I've got flat hairy feet and big toes.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I have beautiful feet except for one hideous misshapen mutant big toenail, so I dunno how to vote.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When it comes to female feet, I like them "ugly" with dirty toenails and all. Of course I won't object to "pretty" ones either. I have kind of a fascination with the unrefined female. I think I'm a Klingon. :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing that is ironic is that the most feminine of shoes (high heels, narrow boots, certain sandals, etc.) damage your feet.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

IAmAlwaysAnxious said:


> That's some good looking feet.


lick them


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^you made him lick his computer monitor. 

in real life tho, I'd still not lick them. that still seems partially disgusting even tho they are pretty nice.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

MobiusX said:


> I don't think all feet are ugly. Males have the ugliest looking feet.
> 
> What is ugly about this female's feet? I don't see it.


What's not ugly about them? Sure men's are usually worse but they're all ugly and smelly.
And I really hate bright nail polish that draws your attention.

Leaving the thread to avoid more pictures...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Taking into account my distaste for feet in general, (I'm no foot fetishist, that's for sure) I guess I have fairly unoffensive looking feet, the only issue being the highly visible tendons and veins. I have more of a problem with my ugly-*** hands and wrists than my feet. I have long, bony fingers and nails that've been bitten into oblivion; not to mention the main three tendons that can be seen working to move those oddly shaped fingers from a mile away.

Skinny problems...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^you made him lick his computer monitor.
> 
> in real life tho, I'd still not lick them. that still seems partially disgusting even tho they are pretty nice.


If you can lick a vagina where urine and blood comes out and is hairy and also smells bad if not washed then licking feet should be easy


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> If you can lick a vagina where urine and blood comes out and is hairy and also smells bad if not washed then licking feet should be easy


you eat *** bro?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

ShatteredGlass said:


> you eat *** bro?


never have, but I am just saying most guys do it and have no problem with it


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably. Never really thought about it.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Eh, they're alright. My nails are all ****ed up cause I just yank them off so they're all misshapen and ****, and I have a weird tan-line from my shoes, but they're not hideous lol. I think my boyfriend might have the cutest dude feet ever.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

My feet are long and skinny and I think my big toes are too long. When I do my nails they look okay though.


----------

